# Pomoc/Wyjaśnienie emerge

## biglolo12345

Witam, chciałbym prosić o małą pomoc/wyjaśnienie dotyczące emerge/use/etc...

Chcę sobie zainstalować firefoxa i terminal wypluwa mi:

```
007043 *** emerge  --nospinner --noreplace =www-client/firefox-29.0 ***

007044 Calculating dependencies  ... done!

007045 [ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d 

007046 [ebuild  N     ] virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme-0 

007047 [ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvpx-1.3.0  USE="mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3 threads (-altivec) -avx -avx2 -doc -postproc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

007048 [ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r3  USE="-debug -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

007049 [ebuild  N     ] media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.1-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

007050 [ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22  USE="pam" 

007051 [ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nss-3.16  USE="cacert nss-pem -utils" 

007052 [ebuild  N     ] media-libs/sbc-1.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

007053 [ebuild  N     ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1  USE="ogg sse -static-libs" 

007054 [ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/json-c-0.11-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

007055 [ebuild  N     ] media-sound/lame-3.99.5  USE="-debug (-mmx) -mp3rtp -sndfile -static-libs" 

007056 [ebuild  N     ] media-libs/vo-aacenc-0.1.2  USE="-examples (-neon) -static-libs" 

007057 [ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libevent-2.0.21  USE="ssl -static-libs {-test}" 

007058 [ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12  USE="-static-libs" 

007059 [ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3  USE="sqlite*" 

007060 [ebuild  N     ] media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0  USE="X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps dbus gdbm glib gtk ipv6 orc qt4 ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec -avahi -doc -equalizer -gnome -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-neon) (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -systemd {-test} -xen" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

007061 [ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r1  USE="pulseaudio -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -speex" 

007062 [ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-1.0.8  USE="X aac alsa bindist bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mp3 network pulseaudio sdl ssse3 threads truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -avx -bluray -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libass -libcaca -libv4l -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -openal -openssl -opus -oss -pic -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -static-libs {-test} -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau (-vis) -vpx" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 

007063 [ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-0.10.31 

007064 [ebuild  N     ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3  USE="X encode mp3 sdl threads truetype x264 -gsm -jpeg2k -speex -theora -vaapi -vdpau" 

007065 [ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13_p201211-r1  USE="orc" 

007066 [ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r8  USE="ffmpeg* pulseaudio*" 

007067 [ebuild  N    ~] www-client/firefox-29.0  USE="alsa bindist dbus gstreamer jit libnotify minimal pulseaudio startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -hardened (-pgo) (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

007068 

007069 The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

007070  (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

007071 # required by =www-client/firefox-29.0 (argument)

007072 =www-client/firefox-29.0 ~amd64

007073 

007074 The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

007075  (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

007076 # required by www-client/firefox-29.0[gstreamer]

007077 # required by =www-client/firefox-29.0 (argument)

007078 >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r8:0.10 ffmpeg

007079 

007080 Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

007081 CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

007082 paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

007083 experimental or unstable packages.

```

no i nie ogarniam o co biega, czy mógłby mi ktoś to raz i porządnie wyjaśnieć?

----------

## Jacekalex

Do 

```
man emerge
```

 zajrzałeś?

Albo na polskie wiki Gentoo?

Przecież system grzecznie napisal, że do tej instalacji musi mieć w /etc/portage/package.use taki wpis:

```
>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r8:0.10 ffmpeg 
```

Musisz też do /etc/portage/package.keywords dodać taki wpis:

```
=www-client/firefox-29.0 ~amd64 
```

W tym przypadku wystarczyło sprawdzić, co system ma Ci do powiedzenia.

Zacznij czytać komunikaty systemowe przy instalacji, bo to warunek, żeby w Gentoo przetrwać choćby tydzień, to nie Windos, który myśli za użyszkodnika.

```
007080 Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

007081 CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

007082 paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

007083 experimental or unstab

le packages.
```

Masz też na końcu taką podpowiedź, że emerge może sam zaktualizować pliki konfiguracyjne.

Jeśli użyjesz tej opcji, potem być może  będzie trzeba użyć narzędzia dispatch-conf, żeby zaktualizować pliki konfiguracyjne ( jeśli są chronione zmienną  CONFIG_PROTECT), zatwierdzić zmiany, i gotowe.

To, jak system to czarna magia, czy może wystarczy czytać, co ma portage do powiedzenia?

I zajrzeć czasem do podręcznika:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

